# Prescription Expiration Dates for Flagyl



## Daniel Scuiry (Sep 5, 2001)

I have been using an expired prescription for Flagyl for the past ten days. It expired in February. I have a refill on order but my concern is that all the doses I've been giving have been for nothing.

I know some drugs are still usable even after the expiration dates (the manufacturer is required by law to do this even though they may still work beyond the date). Could the Flagyl I'm using still be okay? I dread thinking I've missed ten days of therapy all for nothing.










d.


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

My guess is that the medicine is fine.
Regards,
Carl


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

d:

Most meds (not all) may be useful past their expiration dates if they've been kept in a cool, dry and dark place.

I'm not sure about formulations that require refrigeration.

The manufacturers guaranty is for the specified potency per unit of medication.

--Ray


----------



## Daniel Scuiry (Sep 5, 2001)

It was kept in a cool dark place (it's in a suspension). I hope that nine months after the date is not a problem. All I get from the vet's staff is the standard, "It's expired," answer. I guess they have to say that or lose their jobs, right?












> Originally posted by raynjudy:
> *d:
> 
> Most meds (not all) may be useful past their expiration dates if they've been kept in a cool, dry and dark place.
> ...


----------

